
Venture Capital and the Great Big Silicon Valley Asshole Game - embiggen
https://pando.com/2014/10/06/venture-capital-and-the-great-big-silicon-valley-asshole-game/
======
kartan
> Without assholeswe wouldn’t have relational databases, iPhones, or any other
> manner of innovations that have improved our daily lives.

Wrong. Without assholes we wouldn't have people taking all the credit for the
hard work of entire teams of engineers. Taking credit for something is not the
same as creating something.

